

How to shuffle lists and run a lottery using just a pen and paper - squeakynick
http://www.datagenetics.com/blog/may42014/index.html

======
brownbat
We used to determine first player in games by having one person pick a number
and one person pick a player (writing each secretly on paper or flashing some
fingers to a third party as a commitment scheme). You'd then count that number
of spots from that player.

This sort of "randomness through unwitting collusion" reminded me of that.

That and coin flipping protocols:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coin_flipping#Coin_flipping_in...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coin_flipping#Coin_flipping_in_telecommunications)

(Admittedly, shuffling an entire list seems fancier, like you're getting much
more work out of it.)

------
stansmith
I used to love playing Amidar. I can still sing the tune.

(The guy who is playing in the attached video is an awesome player!)

